# Would You Mount ?



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

2 weeks ago I caught a 22 inch 6 pound large mouth out of one of our ponds using a 2 inch twister tail. My father and I always had a bet that if either of us caught a bass over 6 #s we would mount it. My question is would you mount that bass or wait for a bigger one that you know is in your ponds ??????????? I'll tell you what I did after some replies...............Thanks........Rich..............


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Rich,
I catch, photo, & release these days, so I would either get a "replica" mount done or just save the picture. There are some excellent replicas being made from photos & measurements.
Point is, that regardless what any of the rest of us might do, it is & was your decision, & as long as you're comfortable with the one you made, good for you & congrats on a fine catch!
Mike


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

I've caught two bass over 6# out of local ponds, one this spring (yes i do have witnesses and pics), and I didn't mount either of them. I've always said she has to be over 7 for me to mount. 

That being said if and when I catch that one over 7, I will take plenty of good pics, get alot of good measurements and relase. I think the replica mounts look nicer and the fact I released a fish that big would make me personally feel alot better.

But as stated in post before, this is what u did, and as long as you are happy with your decision thats all that matters.


----------



## fishinfool21 (Jan 8, 2008)

I'll third the replicas they look great and seem to last alot longer. and if you do that you can catch it again at 8lbs :B  either way still one heck of a nice fish congrats lets see some pics :B


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I always said I was going to mount a 6lber once I caught one. I got one last year at AEP, but decided to put her back. My thinking is that I will catch another 6lber in my life in Ohio. I am waiting for that 7 lb + now before it goes on the wall.


----------



## gofeesh (Nov 14, 2006)

I think it would depend on how big the pond is. If it's smaller, you may have the chance to catch it again, and it might weigh more, but who knows. I've caught two 6's and both went back in, but trust me I was very tempted. I guess we just settle on the fact that there will be a bigger fish someday. The next 6 I catch in ohio will be on the wall.

I'm not all that crazy about replicas. To me, it's like well that's what the fish looked like, but it's not even the fish. I've seen decent replicas, and bad ones, but I've seen a ton of actual fish mounted, and my vote would be for the actual fish. Most of the replicas i've seen just look fake. Do we take pictures of deer and get fake ones made up, nope. We put time and effort into them, learn their patters, watch them grow up, then they go on the wall. This might sound bad, but that's what we do. And guys that have had replicas done, I'm not trying to say anything about what you decided to do, this is just my opinion.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I agree if your going to mount a fish get a skin mount because when you look on your wall you want to say I caught that fish!, I would however get a musky replica just because musky can live a very long time and they are alot more scarce the a largemouth bass, and it take much longer for that fish to reach trophy status.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Either option is very valid. Its hard for me to say what I would do because I've not caught a Bass that was really even close enough to want to mount. I did catch a trophy sized musky last week, and I did put it back... but bass are a different creature. Its probably pretty safe to assume that an 8+ pound bass in Ohio is past its reproduction prime, so taking it out of the system shouldn't be detrimental at all. Actually, I saw on one of the weekly fishing TV shows I record that older fish that are past their prime can produce mutated and unhealthy spawn. I will be searching through my DVR to try and find that quote, and who made it.

Like the guys have already said, congrats on the catch and whichever you decision you made is great!


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

I will never mount a fish, even if I caught a record. I would just take as many pics as I could, get good measurements and release the giant. No need to kill a legend to get personal glory. You can get all the glory you and the fish deserves by taking good pictures and having a replica made.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Bass_Hawg said:


> I will never mount a fish, even if I caught a record. I would just take as many pics as I could, get good measurements and release the giant. No need to kill a legend to get personal glory. You can get all the glory you and the fish deserves by taking good pictures and having a replica made.


Isn't personal glory why we fish anyways? I sure as heck don't fish for my neighbor or the guys on OGF, I fish because it is a challenge to boat a trophy fish and when I do I feel like I'm on top of the world for ME. 

Then why even both with a replica wouldn't that be personal glory as well..

Unless I'm missing something here.....

Very large fish die after they become a certain size or age..might as well throw it on the wall.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks for the replies Guys . Well I did keep the bass and will have it mounted and I will be giving it to my dad for his birthday in Feb. I decided to keep it mainly for my dad. My dad doesn't fish or hunt anymore due to his health. He has 19&#37; breathing cappacity left[painted and welded all his life] so he doesn't walk so far anymore due to he is out of breath. I know we have 8 pounders here so I'm off to the ponds. Thanks Again.....Rich


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Rich,
I have 3 more words to send your way......
GOD BLESS YOU!
What a great gift to your Dad.
Mike


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

I don&#8217;t usually fish for Glory I fish for the Challenge and for the relaxation. When I want to fish for Glory I enter a tournament. I personally don&#8217;t need a mount or replica on my wall to tell me I am a successful angler. Some of my most successful trips are when I figured out a strong pattern or put my son, daughter, or Fishing partner for the day on fish. The biggest fish we may catch might only be 12 to 18 inches but to see their excitement when they hook one and bring it in. . . no picture or mount can match seeing that. When I catch a Hawg I take great pride that I was able to hook it and land it. Do I need to see it on a wall to remind me? ? ? Absolutely not. If I ever get a replica mount it will be when I break the 10 pound mark because that is my personal goal. I don&#8217;t think I have ever or would ever criticize anyone for mounting a fish because it is a personal choice and if you caught the fish legally, then you can do anything you want with it within the boundaries of the law.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

I certainly respect everyone's right to keep whatever is legal, and as a gift to your father, well, no reasonable person could question that.

But to the lifecycle of a largemouth bass, the below statement is misleading at best.



K gonefishin said:


> Very large fish die after they become a certain size or age..might as well throw it on the wall.


A 6 pound bass could be anywhere from 5 years old to 15 years old, depending on alot of different factors.
To suggest they should all go on the wall because they are close to death, is spreading some bad info.


----------



## 614-bass (Jul 22, 2008)

i will get a REPLICA of my first 6lber but not mount i wanna be able to see it everyday and remember my first biggun but if it wass a really good looking fish haha i might have to mount


----------

